# Rockshox Vivid and Obtainium Performance Ti Spring Info:



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry guys I ment to post this stuff up a few weeks back on the RS Vivid. Thought I would share the info with you guys since people have been PMing me about it.

Got a Rockshox Vivid 5.1 for my Morewood Shova LT. Here are a few Pictures and Weights. I have already put it on my 07 Morewood Shova LT and I can say it feels way better than my Fox DHX Coil and DHX Air 5.0 felt. It is why easier to setup as well. Ride report is Wow!!!! This is the best shock I have ran in a long time. It is the next best thing to the Cane Creek DB. Set up is much easier than the DHX by far. My bike only has 7.6" of travel, but now feels like it has and extra Inch of Travel. Sicks to the ground like glue for better traction. Takes the big hits great too.
Weights:
•	Vivid Shock with spring collars is 430 grams
•	RS Special 1.5" ID spring 350lbs is 408 grams









































































Now on top of all that I did just get my Ti Spring in from Obtainium Performance Products. Obtainium is a small part of a company called Hi Tech Springs that specializes in high grade springs for the aerospace industry. Obtainium is the part of the company that makes the MTB Ti Springs. They are working with some of the top MTB Industry Suspension companies to bring us (The MTB Word) some really nice high in grade springs. The springs have a nice gloss finish to them which makes it stand out over the other Ti springs out there. Makes you feel like you got more for your money's worth. Their pricing is lower than most of the other Ti springs out their even if you have to buy a Performance Adapter to make it fit your shock right. Right now they have one size that works on both 2.75" and 3" stroke shocks, with other sizes in the works.

My Spring Specs:
Size: 300 x 3.0
FREE LENGTH: 6" / 152.4mm
Weight: 0.55lbs / 250grams

They will be adding Weights in on their Web site soon on all the different size springs they have.

You can order springs right off their web site at:

https://www.obtainiumperformanceproducts.com/index.htm

Here are a few pictures:





































Thanks Jim, a super great guy that really knows his stuff!!!!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

In your 2nd to last pic, it looks like you're not running the adapter required for 3" Vivids... But the pic of the bike, can't tell if you aren't or are. Just curious...


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for the info.
i am running a SP orange patriot and have been looking for info on the vivid. the dhx that came with the frame was pushed and fitted with a spring for a heavier rider so even though i am running a softer spring it is still not set correctly for me. to make the changes will cost almost as much as a new vivid but selling the dhx with ti spring should more than cover the cost. 
there was concern by some that there is a lack of bottom out adjust but the use of rubber bumpers instead. have you found this to be an issue? do you feel it runs perfectly on a SP(pedal bob etc) without being pushed? i need it for freeride/trails and a little DH.


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

MattP. said:


> In your 2nd to last pic, it looks like you're not running the adapter required for 3" Vivids... But the pic of the bike, can't tell if you aren't or are. Just curious...


Not a 3" stroke shock. Its a 2.75". That's what the Morewood Shova Lt takes.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Cool report. Looks like the begining stroke rebound adjuster will be a b---h to adjust on certain bikes... :skep:


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

thanks for the post, started one in the shock forum myself yesterday. Scratching my head over the spring thing.... put a link to the RM thread also.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the report and pics


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

FCLINDER said:


> Not a 3" stroke shock. Its a 2.75". That's what the Morewood Shova Lt takes.


Oh I see, got confused cause the spring was 3".


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

i would still like to know if you think the vivid would work as an all round shock on my SP. they are well priced but listed as an excellent "DH shock". i like to pedal and do some DJ/freeride etc.


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

juan pablo said:


> i would still like to know if you think the vivid would work as an all round shock on my SP. they are well priced but listed as an excellent "DH shock". i like to pedal and do some DJ/freeride etc.


Works great for me!!! My Shova Lt is my do it all bike.


----------



## snojcb (Sep 28, 2007)

*Why 3.0 coil for a 2.75 shock?*

If Obtanium offers 2.75 and 3.0 coils and you have a 2.75 shock, why did you choose a 3.0 coil??

J. C.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

snojcb said:


> If Obtanium offers 2.75 and 3.0 coils and you have a 2.75 shock, why did you choose a 3.0 coil??
> 
> J. C.


They're the same spring used for 2.75 or 3.0. If you're running a 3.0, you use their spacer, if you're running a 2.75, no spacer.


----------



## Sethimus (Apr 3, 2006)

FCLINDER said:


> Works great for me!!! My Shova Lt is my do it all bike.


 i'm wondering if it's possible to reduce the pedal bob with the low rebound adjuster?


----------



## djamgils (Oct 23, 2006)

that is possible. The bike will bob less. But I wonder if it will cost less energy. Because the reason why it bobs less is because the oil dissipates more kinetic energy. or am I wrong with that?


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

thinking about selling the dhx5 with titanium spring as mentioned earlier it was setup for a heavier rider. i am thinking selling as a unit will get a better price than selling the spring alone. asked the tec at TF and he said he isnt totaly sold on the vivid and a pushed dhx will be superior. mmmmmmmmmm? 
i like the rebound settings only option on the vivid as this about all i tweak when i got all the rest dialled. plus sepparating the low and high sounds ideal.

FCLINDER, any experience with the rocco tst to compare and why do you think the vivid is better than the dhx. plus how do you dial out pedal bob, especialy on a SP.

no pushy pushy for the vivid 5.1 at the mo.


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

Sethimus said:


> i'm wondering if it's possible to reduce the pedal bob with the low rebound adjuster?


Funny as the Vivid doesn't have that much Bob at all. My DHX's had more even with the Pro Pedal on.


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

juan pablo said:


> FCLINDER, any experience with the rocco tst to compare and why do you think the vivid is better than the dhx. plus how do you dial out pedal bob, especialy on a SP.
> 
> no pushy pushy for the vivid 5.1 at the mo.


No experience with a Rocco. For the Pushed DHX understand they do away with the Pedal Platform. Same as what RS has already done with the Vivid. Plus the Pushed shock will only be set up for one kind of riding style. If you are going to pay for a Pushed DHX then you might as well get a Cane Creek DB. The Vivid to me is the next best thing to the DB and I have been on a Pushed DHX before.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmmmmm. i may have to look into one of these. They look pretty good.


----------



## Sethimus (Apr 3, 2006)

so i have a 06 shova lt /w roco wc. should i give it to push/motopitkan or take a vivid? i do mostly bikepark runs and ride the high alpine stuff with lots of steps in steep, rough terrain. i want more small bump sensitiveness but also a little less to no pedal bob


----------



## banano (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Fclinder! I want to buy a Ti spring for my Fox. Can you measure the outside diameter of the Obtainium spring because i need to know if it's suitable for the linkage of my Judge? Thanks a lot!


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

Sethimus said:


> so i have a 06 shova lt /w roco wc. should i give it to push/motopitkan or take a vivid? i do mostly bikepark runs and ride the high alpine stuff with lots of steps in steep, rough terrain. i want more small bump sensitiveness but also a little less to no pedal bob


Replied to this on your ridemonkey post.


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

banano said:


> Hi Fclinder! I want to buy a Ti spring for my Fox. Can you measure the outside diameter of the Obtainium spring because i need to know if it's suitable for the linkage of my Judge? Thanks a lot!


I will be glad to tonight. But I am sure you will not have any problems using one.


----------

